# Good old Coke



## squatting dog (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 21, 2021)

Remember these displays at the local gas station?







I think we were doing fine when Coke and other soft drinks were available in 6 1/2 ounce bottles or as soda fountain treats.

The trouble began when everything started being supersized including our waistlines.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 21, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> The trouble began when everything started being supersized including our waistlines.



The biggest problems with "soda" are related to these Diet Sodas.  The artificial sweeteners in them seem to trick the brain into wanting More.  That's a good thing for the soda companies, but bad for those who drink them.  

It's becoming a toss up as to whether Beer or Diet Soda is more likely to cause bubble bellies and butts.


----------



## charry (Jul 21, 2021)

I don’t drink this fizzy drink...I drink water , plain, sparkling and flavoured


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## jujube (Jul 21, 2021)

As a treat, I buy a carton of Mexican Cokes a couple of times a year.  Straight sugar, non of that high glucose syrup gobbledegook.  I can really taste the difference. 

I hold myself down to one Coke a week.  I don't think I'm going to cut any time off my life with my one Coke.  And I wouldn't touch that diet dreck if I was dying of thirst.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jul 21, 2021)

*I HATED COCA COLA,INC. *I loved the soda, but hated the company. In the 60s, I worked at Kemp's Hamburgers ( a McDonalds knock off) in Mass. We served Pepsi. There was a big law suit about Coke & Pepsi. If someone came to the window and ordered a "Coke", we were required to say, "we don't have Coke, we have Pepsi", would that be Okay?". None of the customers cared, and most were irritated. I got all kinds of flack, because of that.
BTW, even today, it's Coke @McDonalds, and Pepsi@ Burger King.


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 21, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> *I HATED COCA COLA,INC. *I loved the soda, but hated the company. In the 60s, I worked at Kemp's Hamburgers ( a McDonalds knock off) in Mass. We served Pepsi. There was a big law suit about Coke & Pepsi. If someone came to window and ordered a "Coke", we were required to say, "we don't have Coke, we have Pepsi", would that be Okay?". None of the customers cared, and most were irritated. I got all kinds of flack, because of that.
> BTW, even today, it's Coke @McDonalds, and Pepsi@ Burger King.



I cared!   I left a few drive throughs when some places first switched from Coke to Pepsi and I was asked if Pepsi was okay after ordering Coke. Didnt go back unless they had really good unsweetened iced tea.Pepsi tastes like flat, watered-down Coke to me.

I've pretty much quit drinking soda of any kind but do want a Coke if I've got a headache.


----------



## JB in SC (Jul 21, 2021)

We had a small Coca Cola bottler in my home town, the 6 1/2 ounce was always their best seller. Pure cane sugar is definitely better tasting. We didn’t drink a two liter bottle or a Big Gulp sized drink in those days.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 21, 2021)

I had my first Coke at around 13

It was from a machine
It was a nickel....maybe a dime

The short, green bottle



Never tasted anything like it....ever


Now?

Haven't tasted anything like it for a very long time


----------



## terry123 (Jul 21, 2021)

Love my coke and never anything else.  Tasted pepsi one time and that was enough for me. And don't even get me started on "new coke".  Horrible stuff!!!


----------



## Tommy (Jul 22, 2021)

I haven't drunk soda pop in many, many years.  As a kid, our back door neighbor worked for a Pepsi distributor and our next door neighbor worked for a Coca-Cola distributor.  Although there was always virtually unlimited Coke and Pepsi to be had, my caffiene fix of choice at that time was Royal Crown cola.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 22, 2021)

I don't drink much soda these days but when i do it's root beer or cream soda. Once in a while a grapette


----------



## HazyDavey (Jul 22, 2021)

Tommy said:


> I haven't drunk soda pop in many, many years.  As a kid, our back door neighbor worked for a Pepsi distributor and our next door neighbor worked for a Coca-Cola distributor.  Although there was always virtually unlimited Coke and Pepsi to be had, my caffiene fix of choice at that time was Royal Crown cola.


Me too, I can't remember the last time I had a soda. But back in the day my first choice was also Royal Crown cola. We just called it 'RC' for short.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 22, 2021)

Soft Drinks​Serving Size​Caffeine (mg)​Pepsi Zero Sugar12 oz.69Surge16 oz.68Zevia Mountain Zevia12 oz.55Mountain Dew—diet or regular12 oz.54Diet Coke12 oz.46Zevia Cola12 oz.45Zevia Dr. Zevia12 oz.42Dr Pepper—diet or regular12 oz.41Zevia Cherry Cola12 oz.38Pepsi—diet or regular12 oz.35–38*Coca-Cola—regular or zero sugar*12 oz.34Pepsi True10 oz.32Barq’s Root Beer12 oz.22Sunkist—diet or regular12 oz.197-Up, Fresca, or Sprite12 oz.0A&W Root Beer—diet or regular12 oz.0Fanta Orange12 oz.0Ginger ale, most brands12 oz.0Mug Root Beer—diet or regular12 oz.0Stewart's Orange 'n Cream—diet or regular12 oz.0Stewart's Root Beer—diet or regular12 oz.0


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 22, 2021)

Cokes are better for ice cream floats second to root beer. I would buy Coke if I could get it in small glass bottles. Same goes for 7-Up. Bottle Pepsi is Ok for me. I used to love cream soda. I drink water because it is for my health.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 22, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> I had my first Coke at around 13
> 
> It was from a machine
> It was a nickel....maybe a dime
> ...



I definitely  agree!  ...   What they call 'Coke'   these days  is nothing like the old   time stuff.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 22, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> I definitely agree! ... What they call 'Coke' these days is nothing like the old time stuff.


Yeah, I remember buying the larger bottle, maybe in the '60s, taking a long pull, and thinking *'WTH IZZISS?!'*

I worked for Coke in Houston
Graveyard
Loading delivery trucks
They had those really thin green coke bottles for awhile 
Always several pallets of those little thin green bottles beside the loading lanes.....broken

Heh, I'd grab a big jug of *Fresca* from a broken case, and pull on that most the night

Fun job


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 22, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> Soft Drinks​Serving Size​Caffeine (mg)​Pepsi Zero Sugar12 oz.69Surge16 oz.68Zevia Mountain Zevia12 oz.55Mountain Dew—diet or regular12 oz.54Diet Coke12 oz.46Zevia Cola12 oz.45Zevia Dr. Zevia12 oz.42Dr Pepper—diet or regular12 oz.41Zevia Cherry Cola12 oz.38Pepsi—diet or regular12 oz.35–38*Coca-Cola—regular or zero sugar*12 oz.34Pepsi True10 oz.32Barq’s Root Beer12 oz.22Sunkist—diet or regular12 oz.197-Up, Fresca, or Sprite12 oz.0A&W Root Beer—diet or regular12 oz.0Fanta Orange12 oz.0Ginger ale, most brands12 oz.0Mug Root Beer—diet or regular12 oz.0Stewart's Orange 'n Cream—diet or regular12 oz.0Stewart's Root Beer—diet or regular12 oz.0


Missed "JOLT COLA" How well I remember the slogan... "All the sugar, twice the caffeine!"


----------



## Jules (Jul 22, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> we don't have Coke, we have Pepsi", would that be Okay?". None of the customers cared,


My late FIL sure cared.  If they didn’t say anything, he’d say it tasted funny and send it back.  They‘d bring another and then he then ask if it was Pepsi.  He knew and was just being cantankerous.  It wasn’t the fault of the waitress.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jul 22, 2021)

I don't want to get into the dreaded " Soda Wars"- Coke vs Pepsi. To me, Coke is Coke, and Pepsi is Pepsi, They are two different drinks, it's like apples and oranges. But that's probably because I down a million gallons of Diet Pepsi a week. I buy 14  2 litter bottles every time I go to the store.
People would get so frustrated when we had to sing the "We don't have Coke, we have Pepsi" song. Most could care less, to them them, cola was cola.


----------



## Pecos (Jul 22, 2021)

charry said:


> I don’t drink this fizzy drink...I drink water , plain, sparkling and flavoured


Same here, I have not had a fizzy drink in at least a couple of years.


----------



## jujube (Jul 22, 2021)

Funny thing, I'm told that in Louisville, all sodas are "Coke".   Waitress asks, "What would you like to drink?" Customer says, "I'll have a Coke."  The waitress asks, "What kind?"  Customer answers, "Dr. Pepper".


----------



## ohioboy (Jul 22, 2021)

Fuzzybuddy, have you ever seen 3 ltr. pop? I believe it was in PA back in the 70's (?) travelling to D.C., and stopped at a little store.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Fyrefox (Jul 23, 2021)

I remember the nightmare when Coke abandoned their classic formula briefly, and went to “New Coke“ around 1985 which almost everyone _hated.  _It was a classic case of fixing something that wasn’t broken...


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 23, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> *I HATED COCA COLA,INC. *I loved the soda, but hated the company. In the 60s, I worked at Kemp's Hamburgers ( a McDonalds knock off) in Mass. We served Pepsi. There was a big law suit about Coke & Pepsi. If someone came to the window and ordered a "Coke", we were required to say, "we don't have Coke, we have Pepsi", would that be Okay?". None of the customers cared, and most were irritated. I got all kinds of flack, because of that.
> BTW, even today, it's Coke @McDonalds, and Pepsi@ Burger King.



And now for some "No Coke, Pepsi."


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 23, 2021)

Lived near Quincy, Fl for a long time, the town Coke made rich.  https://www.atlasobscura.com/places/the-town-of-cocacola-millionaires-quincy-florida  I know some folks still living off the Coke fortune!



jujube said:


> Funny thing, I'm told that in Louisville, all sodas are "Coke"


Growing up that was the case for me, any carbonated beverage was a "coke".  My mother called them "dope"...

I drink too much carbonated stuff, but try to keep away from the caffeinated ones, lots of Fresca.


----------



## jujube (Jul 23, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> Lived near Quincy, Fl for a long time, the town Coke made rich.  https://www.atlasobscura.com/places/the-town-of-cocacola-millionaires-quincy-florida  I know some folks still living off the Coke fortune!
> 
> 
> Growing up that was the case for me, any carbonated beverage was a "coke".  My mother called them "dope"...
> ...


Was your mother from North Carolina?  All my kin from there always called it a dope. 

Ever had Cheerwine, the state soft drink of N.C.?  Or a Blenheim ginger ale that'll burn the taste buds right off your tongue?


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 23, 2021)

jujube said:


> Was your mother from North Carolina?


No, Louisiana, but her parents and family were originally from North Georgia, probably where she got the word.  Not too far from North Carolina, and close to the home of Coke.  

Had some relatives who were early executives at Coca Cola, I remember a second or third cousin who had a big chunk of the green bottle glass made into his 50 year retirement award from Coke.  It had a prominent place on his mantle.  He probably worked for them back in the day that cocaine was an additive, I suspect that was the "dope".  I understand it was originally sold as a syrup and a cure for hang overs.  Just one of many patent medicines of the time.  Not until someone tried putting it into carbonated water that it became popular.


----------



## charry (Jul 24, 2021)

terry123 said:


> Love my coke and never anything else.  Tasted pepsi one time and that was enough for me. And don't even get me started on "new coke".  Horrible stuff!!!


The last time I had Pepsi’, which was years ago, it tasted of sawdust yuk.....


----------



## Sunny (Jul 24, 2021)

I drink one diet Coke a day, with my lunch.  It is caffiene free, so there's no caffiene at all in it. And I don't have, um, a "beer belly."  Beer bellies come from too much eating, and probably from drinking beer.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## debodun (Jul 24, 2021)

I never really liked cola-based beverages.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 24, 2021)

I ususally drink coke, more out of southern loyalties than anything else, taste doesn't seem much different to me.

I do however like some of the Pepsi commercials better than Coke's, my favorite:


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 25, 2021)

*A French man reacts to trying Coca-Cola for the first time (1950's)

*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 26, 2021)




----------

